# Rear spring question-68 convertible



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello All, I ordered new stock rear springs for my 68 convertible so I could replace the original ones that I though were worn out. When I removed the existing rear springs I discovered a PO had replaced them with what looks like Moog "progressive" springs see (photos), which may be why it felt like such a rough ride. I'm going to go ahead and replace the springs, but I can't figure out if there is a top or bottom to the stock springs. Both ends seem to look the same. Any clues?

Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Top and bottom are the same for stock springs. 
From the assembly manual.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you much 052!


----------

